#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project Management for Business, Engineering, & Technology (3rd Ed) - Nicholas

## Azad

Project Management for Business, Engineering, and Technology (3rd Edition)


Authors : John M. Nicholas, Herman Steyn
Date : 2008-02-20
ISBN: 0750683996



Link :
Project Management for Business, Engineering, & Technology 4th Ed
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Project Management for Business, Engineering, & Technology (3rd Ed) - Nicholas

----------


## Spenta

Many thanks for the upload.

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## pipe

Thank you

----------


## f81aa

Azad, thanks

----------


## Shahin71

Thanks a lot for the good stuff

----------


## tsrc8204

Good book!

----------


## kalgith

thanks

----------


## edson.ortega

Great stuff, thanks pal

----------


## Uranium

thank a lot

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

thanks

----------


## harryhaller

Thank you,


but the file was taken offline, it would be nice if someone could reupload the pdf.See More: Project Management for Business, Engineering, & Technology (3rd Ed) - Nicholas

----------


## Jack Wang

it's not there anymore  :Frown:

----------


## virgoengr

Pls reload the file, its missing.

----------


## mekkisam

Please, some one can re upload, please

----------


## Abimael

Link doesn't work

----------


## Azad

Project Management for Business, Engineering, & Technology 4th Ed
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thank you Sir for valuable upload.

----------

